# Play store .apk pulled from jellybean 3.7.11



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got this from my friends nexus jellybean update, works great, enjoy! 
http://db.tt/0iZ2RYHW 
Jellybean wallpaper apk http://db.tt/o74iQGG4


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Broken link.

-theMichael


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

theMichael said:


> Broken link.
> 
> -theMichael


new link should work.

M.A.D.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank u kindly.

-theMichael


----------



## DefTone (Jul 31, 2011)

Will this work on ics?


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

DefTone said:


> Will this work on ics?


Yes sir
M.A.D.


----------



## Inverse_square (Apr 18, 2012)

What about thundershed? I'm still on gb...

Sent from Tapatalk, via the Thunderchicken


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Works on gb

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inverse_square (Apr 18, 2012)

Word. Just installed it. Works like a champ! Thank you OP!

Sent from Tapatalk, via the Thunderchicken


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Seems to load a little faster. I like it. Wonder what other tid bits from jb can be used on gb ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm going to get more apks ripped from jelly and hopefully post a few more things for you guys, glad you like it.

M.yA.nD.roid


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there any difference except for the magazines and TV shows? And I would personally dig Google now. (If its possible)


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

It loads much faster than the previous build I had on GB.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

what's the build number? my Play Store updated to include magazines and TV almost immediately after the I/O conference announcing Jellybean...wondering if I have the new version already.


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

number5toad said:


> what's the build number? my Play Store updated to include magazines and TV almost immediately after the I/O conference announcing Jellybean...wondering if I have the new version already.


It's in the thread title. 3.7.11. What version do you have?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

somehow, I missed that completely....thanks. I have 3.7.13


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

number5toad said:


> somehow, I missed that completely....thanks. I have 3.7.13


You should post it up.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

